# Fly Tieing



## rgriffi (Nov 29, 2007)

Hello i am fairly new to fly fishing i am decent enough at it to get the job done. I have been buying my flys from Gander mountain and Walmart and stuff for bluegill fishing. How hard is tieing your own flies. I bluegill, bass fish and also pike fish(different rods) i dont do alot of stream trout fishing or fish areas where you can get a fly rod on the stream but would it be worthwhile for me to learn to tie flies for bluegill bass and pike mostly and steelhead and trout every now and then?


----------



## rockthief (Apr 5, 2008)

the pleasure and excitement of catching a fish on a fly that you have tied is fantastic. I buy no flies and tie all of mine. It is fun and a good activity for when person feels lousy our down or some such. You don't need lots of material to tie a basic fly that pike or panfish will take. Steelhead are a bit more complicated but you will learn to do that as well. I encourage you to try it. It is fun and like I said, so very exciting. Many years ago I pulled a big carp and two 25 lb. pike out of the Garrison Dam tailrace on my own fly. Nothing can beat that.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

To see if you would like to start fly tying, get a starter kit from Cabelasor Orvis.

They have the vise and tools instructions for some basic flies, and all the materials included in them which you will need to tie some basic patterns. For $100-150, you will have a winter's worth of flies to tie up.

From there you can upgrade your vise, tools, materials and more, but get a feel for it first. It's a great way to burn up January, February and March evenings until you can get out fishing again.

With apologies to Huey...log on to www.flyanglersonline.com and click on the "Begginer Tying" link at left. Once you get started you cannot stop.

Now I'm tying a lot of steelhead patterns, and working on big tinsel trebles and bucktail trebles for muskie lures. One addiction spawns another. But unlike others...this one produces a positive experience that will last a lifetime. So you can feel good about it.

For a few of my articles on Fly Tying type "fly tying" into the search bar at left. Welcome!


----------



## bluesman (May 25, 2009)

Flytying is easy once you learn the basics and practice a bit. The patterns can be tied without instructions if you know the routine. If there are special instructions then they should include it in the pattern but they don't always do that. Alot of the flytying kits are pure junk. It would be smart to read up a bit first. Go to the library and find entry level books and study them. It is addictive. Remember that certain materials are used strictly for the action they impart in the water. Flies should act real not just look real. You should have the correct hooks too. Alot of materials can be found without buying them. It's a rich man's thing and always has been but there are alot of ways to get around that. 9 /10th's of what you see is for trout or salmon but there are neither around here. There are lots of trout patterns that work for panfish too tho. I've caught big carp on tiny nymphs. A marabou black ghost streamer works well for crappies. Clipped hair fies like the Rat Faced McDougal work well for bluegills on top.


----------

